# Sir Vape New Store Opening



## Sir Vape

We invite you to join us

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac

Almost thought we now have a SirVape store here in the Vaal Triangle

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Will be there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi

Me 3

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shabbar

zadiac said:


> Almost thought we now have a SirVape store here in the Vaal Triangle



or jhb...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Stosta

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 107301


Awesome! I might be able to make this one, provided I don't get lost like I usually do when I venture that far down the hill!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## daniel craig

Stosta said:


> Awesome! I might be able to make this one, provided I don't get lost like I usually do when I venture that far down the hill!


You cannot miss it. It's where Oscar's used to be on Essenwood Road.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Gonna be epic!!!!


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## allykhat

Too damn keen for this! The GF and I will be there too

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

Going to be epic, can't wait!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

Rooigevaar said:


> Going to be epic, can't wait!


Well if Red Danger is going to be there I'm gonna have to visit!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Jeepers @Sir Vape 
Impressive lineup!!
Congrats


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Only 7 Days to go and we release our first special from the guys over at Coil Empire. Don't forget they will be joining us at the launch on the day so please pop on over and say hi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome stuff @Sir Vape
High five to @Yusuf Cape Vaper


----------



## Sir Vape




----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape




----------



## Stosta

It was the Cronuts that secured permission from the wife to attend!

What time does this shindig start?


----------



## Ugi

9am

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape




----------



## MrDeedz

I want a Goon!!!!!!!!!!, anyone from Jozi going to Durbz pleaSE lol, i dont have fam that side, help a vape brother out hehehe


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

MrDeedz said:


> I want a Goon!!!!!!!!!!, anyone from Jozi going to Durbz pleaSE lol, i dont have fam that side, help a vape brother out hehehe


I’m also looking at getting a Goon V1.5
Wonder what the shipping rules are with the online sale this weekend @Sir Vape

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## VapeDude

Do we know what time we can expect to see the specials online ? Will it be from 12AM ?


----------



## Stosta

Popped in to the new store yesterday, and am overly impressed! It is off-the-charts epic @Sir Vape !

Can't really see much, and these were taken about 15 minutes after the doors had opened, the place was packed, I didnt even get as far as the counter!










My wife did get as far as the Sir Brews counter, the food was so top class we will be returning just for that!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Ugi

I agree with that counter comment.... couldn't even get to touch the counter the ques were insane....but the atmosphere was awesome. Will be back this week to buy what I went for and another coffee of course.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Stosta - thanks for the photos!
Congrats again @Sir Vape and @BigGuy !
Sorry I could not make it. Next time I am in the area I will most certainly pop in!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

The store opening was amazing. Just wanted to thank you for the support. Without you guys this would not have been possible. YOU ROCK!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Greyz

Your new store is phenomenal @Sir Vape and the opening was a resounding success. It was so full you could barely shrug your shoulders in there!
If your in Durban and you haven't been to the new store then you don't know what your missing.
PS: Thanks for the Goon 1.5

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine

Visited the new Sir Vape shop today. I am super impressed. Very classy and warm. Well done guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I finally got to see the new Sir Vape Store and it's magnificent! Beautiful job guys... and the Iced Coffee was pretty damn the best Iced Coffee I have had this year! Next time I will sample the food and those awesome looking donut thingies!

The shop is beautifully laid out and very welcoming... I can see what you mean by you will want to come and spend the day! Also Fibre linked WiFi!

Sir Vape new Shop is a MAJOR Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> I finally got to see the new Sir Vape Store and it's magnificent! Beautiful job guys... and the Iced Coffee was pretty damn the best Iced Coffee I have had this year! Next time I will sample the food and those awesome looking donut thingies!
> 
> The shop is beautifully laid out and very welcoming... I can see what you mean by you will want to come and spend the day! Also Fibre linked WiFi!
> 
> Sir Vape new Shop is a MAJOR Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 109159
> View attachment 109160
> View attachment 109161
> View attachment 109162
> View attachment 109163



Totally agree with You Uncle Rob. My favourite Vape store just got Better. Pure Awesomeness. Congrats to the Full Team @ Sir Vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Oh wow @Rob Fisher - I missed this post of yours from yesterday 

Thanks for the photos

The new shop looks great - congrats @Sir Vape and @BigGuy !!!


----------



## BigGuy




----------



## Stosta

Rob Fisher said:


> I finally got to see the new Sir Vape Store and it's magnificent! Beautiful job guys... and the Iced Coffee was pretty damn the best Iced Coffee I have had this year! Next time I will sample the food and those awesome looking donut thingies!
> 
> The shop is beautifully laid out and very welcoming... I can see what you mean by you will want to come and spend the day! Also Fibre linked WiFi!
> 
> Sir Vape new Shop is a MAJOR Chicken Dinner!
> View attachment 109159
> View attachment 109160
> View attachment 109161
> View attachment 109162
> View attachment 109163


So that's what the counter looks like?! On opening day it was sooooo jammed, and the shop so full I didn't even get close!

That Iced Coffee is amazing, and wait until you try the cronuts, you're in for a treat! But yes with the food, the seating setup, and the arcade machine, I think I will be spending a day or two next time I have some leave!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

